# Transductor piezoelectrico generico



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2007)

Hola colegas, en esta ocacion les traigo una sencilla pregunta

¿Cuales son las especificacines max de estos transductores piezo ultrasonicos, que se utilizan para atomizar agua?









el valor que busco es que *tension max* soportan sin destruirse, la frecuencia aproximada es 100Khz


el uso mas comun es en nebulizadores ultrasónicos y limpiadores de joyeria


Saluudos


----------



## aliteroid (Sep 30, 2007)

Mira no se que tension max soportara este transductor pero conozco otro tipo de transductores de los que se usan para sensores y estos soportan hasta 30v pero trabajan a una frecuencia de 40khz


----------

